# RCI exchange fee at par



## Harmina (Jun 21, 2016)

Got an exchange through RCI  for $219 instead of the $303 fee.
Offer on until the end of June.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 21, 2016)

Thanks for reminding me.  I had an offer for $50 off one RCI weeks exchange good through the end of June.  I have a US account.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 21, 2016)

RCI exchanges went up to $303?????   That's a huge leap from $219.  

Oh, you are in Canada.  That's crazy high for Canadians..


----------



## djyamyam (Jun 21, 2016)

Harmina said:


> Got an exchange through RCI  for $219 instead of the $303 fee.
> Offer on until the end of June.



Was this a special offer that you had to enter a code in?

Just tried to do an exchange and it is still showing at $303 for me


----------



## Harmina (Jun 21, 2016)

*RE:code*

When I tried to do it online last week it came up at $303, even though RCI had sent a message regarding the $219 rate....I called RCI and was informed that they had a special code that they had to enter.....when I found where I wanted to exchange to, I called RCI and the girl told me it was going to cost $234, which was to cover her service.  She said I should be able to do it online myself without a code for the $219 rate. It worked. Make sure that you take the protection plan off, unless you need that.


----------

